# Interesse am Programmieren



## djsanny22 (7. November 2009)

HI Leute 

Das Programmieren ist ja ne tolle sache "Wenn man es Kann" 

Ich habe wie der Tittel schon sagt interesse am Programmieren 
wo kann man das lernen oder wie habt ihr das gelernt ?


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. November 2009)

Welche Programmiersprache willst du denn lernen?
Welcher Bereich? Internet oder Programme?


----------



## djsanny22 (7. November 2009)

Ich kenn mich da net so aus, 

Interesse eher Programme


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

ich würde sagen, c (c++/c#) oder java sind dafür die geeignetsten varianten. fürs web natürlich html und im ausbau dann javascript und php zum bsp. aber ansonsten hast du die freie auswahl  logische programmierung is auch lustig xD prolog un sowas 

aber wie gesagt, c in all seinen formen oder java würd ich empfehlen wollen. wobei vllt c++ noch das einsteiger freundlichste is *grübel* c# und java nehmen sich ned mehr allzuviel - in beiden muss man von anfang an in klassen arbeiten, was aber an sich eher schon nen fortgeschritteneres thema is ^^


----------



## moe (7. November 2009)

fürn einstieg is delphi auch nicht schlecht, um mal die grundstrukturen zu lernen. allerdings ist das programmieren da relativ umständlich.


----------



## djsanny22 (7. November 2009)

das hört sich mal gut an, 

gibts ja irgend ne seite wo man evtl so sag ich mal anleitungen sind um ihrend was zu programmieren ? 
ich hab nemlich gar keine ahnung in der sache, aber inreresse habe ich um das zu lernen


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (7. November 2009)

du kannst mal in nen Bücherladen wie Thalia geben, da gibts ganze Regale voll "Programmierbücher"

kostet halt ziemlich viel aber es lohnt sich


----------



## moe (7. November 2009)

google einfach mal n bisschen. für delphi gibts auch ein offizielles forum, wo einem sehr gut geholfen wird. ansonsten halt der klassische weg in den gut sortierten buchhandel.


----------



## Kadauz (7. November 2009)

Also wenn du Sachen mit Dateien machen willst, kann ich dir Perl empfehlen. Damit lassen sich sehr einfach automatische Backup Scripte schreiben, Synchronisation usw. Also auch Programme, die dir im Alltag helfen können.


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

wegen büchern: such einfach mal hier in dem forenteil nach "ebook" - da wirste sicher fündig mit paar links usw. und kannst auch immer ausgiebig gebrauch von google machen ^^


----------



## Xyrian (7. November 2009)

Hey djsanny,

Wenn du absoluter Neuling bist, fang erstmal mit HTML an, SeflHTML ist da eine sehr gute Seite zum Lernen... Ist halt später einfacher, wenn du die Grundprinzipien vom Programmieren drauf hast. Außerdem hat man mit HTML sofortige Erfolge, das dauert bei C++ etc. etwas länger...

Aber wenn du wirklich sofort loslegen willst, dann nimm C++. Ist relativ einfach, ich habs ziemlich schnell gelernt  Für C++ gibts im Internet auch dutzende Anfängerguides, einfach googeln...

Gruß Xyrian


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

najo, html hat so gesehn wenig mit programmieren zu tun ^^ das is einfach ne aneinanderreihung von tags un fertig. anordnung von design/bildschirm elementen, wie mans auch nennen mag. erst wenns dynamisch (clientseitig (javascript) oder serverseitig (php, asp...)) wird, kann man auch hier von "echtem" programmieren reden *find*

aber web war ja scheinbar eh nich das, was er machen möchte. zumindest jetzt ^^


----------



## aurionkratos (7. November 2009)

C++ einem Anfänger raten, ist absoluter Schwachsinn - OOP und Pointer als Einstieg, viel Spaß. Und zu behaupten, dass C# und Java als Einstieg wegen Vorhandensein von Klassen schwierig sei, und daneben C++ empfehlen....
Du solltest mit C# oder Java anfangen und ersteinmal lernen mit der OOP umzugehen, dann kannst du später immernoch auf C++ umschwenken, falls du diese Systemnähe brauchst.
C empfehle ich auch nicht, da dort deutlich mehr Hintergrundwissen von Nöten ist und einige Dinge nicht so einfach gelöst werden können, wie mit z.B. Java. Zumal mit OOP einzusteigen imho am sinnvollsten ist.

EDIT: Und nimm dir Zeit. Viel Zeit. Idr. wird von mindestens einem halben Jahr ausgegangen, bis du OOP einigermaßen verstanden hast (und dementsprechend anwenden kannst).


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

in c++ musst du kein oop nutzen und kannst dich voll und ganz auf das prozedurale beschränken. das ist bei c# anders, da es vollständig über oop arbeitet (wenn man das so formulieren kann ^^ ich den du weisst was ich meine).

und klar ist das mit den pointern und zeugern kein leichtes kapitel, aber das wäre halt was für leute, die die grundlagen verstehen wollen oder sowas einfach gerne auch mal in handarbeit erarbeiten wollen. eben die grundlagen vor den weiteren ausbaustufen des proggens. nicht um sonst lernt man in der schule und im studium zuerst was über prozedurales arbeiten, dann das arbeiten mit pointern und klassen und dann erst den oop aspekt.

klar kann man in c# auch "prozedural" arbeiten, aber dann hat man von anfang an das verständnisproblem, wieso da jetzt ne klasse aufgebaut wird, wenn ichs doch garnich brauch. wenn dort die main eine methode und keine funktion ist. wieso so ein umstand, wenn ichs doch garnich brauche? diese fragen ergeben sich mit späterem wissen natürlich von alleine, aber am anfang verwirren sie mehr, als das sie helfen. das geben sogar buchautoren zu bedenken ("ich muss leider schon zu oop vorgreifen, um verwirrungen zu vermeiden..." sinngemäß).

und da man bei c++ eben auch c (nix mit oop) proggen kann (konsolen ausgaben, rein prozedural usw, halt einsteiger kram), finde ich persönlich es eine gute empfehlung. zumal man mit den "verhassten" pointern eben auch mal versteht, wie diese container-klasen überhaupt realisiert werden, bzw, wie das intern so in etwa abläuft. sicher nicht unwichtige erkenntnisse, wenn mans richtig angehen will ^^


----------



## djsanny22 (8. November 2009)

Danke für die Tipps, ich schau mal am montag nach der arbeit beim Buchladen vorbei, wenn man aber so viele Programmier Bücher findet welches soll man da nehmen es gibt bestimmt 1000sende bücher und ich bin ein Richitger Anfänger das einzigste was ich kann sind WoW emulatoren und das ist wirklich ein Großer unterschied da man die daten schon meist vertig hat und man nur das ganze über mysql oder so machen muss. 

Ich will erst mal alles schritt für Schritt vorgehn. 
Mich stört es das man bei WKW z.b nach ca 10 min ausgelogt wird wenn man nichts mehr klickt, gut ok, aber ich will mir da mal was Programmieren wo so ne art Programm wo das alle 5 min aktualliesiert so das ich net raus flige aus dem wkw. aber das ist nicht alles was so Programmieren will. 

Das sich hier die Meinungen zwischen C# C++ und java auseiander gehn ist mir bewust weil jeder auf seine art und weiße denk ich mal es gelernt hat, es ist ja kein meister vom Himmel gefallen. 

Ich denke mal das Java und C++ eine wichitige Grund Basis ist um was zu Prorammieren oder liege ich da Falsch ?


----------



## DMA (8. November 2009)

@aurionkratos:
Nunja, früher hat man auch mit C oder Pascal angefangen.
Und je nachdem was man mochte, hat man die Syntax im Blut. (Da ich mit C angefangen hab, gefiel mir die Pascal Syntax ganz und garnicht).
Außerdem hatte C damals einfach mehr zu bieten.

@DarkMo:
Genau dann verliert C++ aber auch seine Stärken.
Da bleiben dir nurnoch wenige Teile der C Erweiterung (Container, Templates, Namespaces).
Und man kann mit C++ nicht C programmieren, C++ ist nur abwärtskompatibel.

C++ ist schon keine schlechte Wahl, allerdings muß man sich bei der Sprache auf den Hosenboden setzen, besonders dann, wenn generische Programmierung und vllt sogar Metatemplate programmierung dran kommt.

Zeiger versteht man eigendlich schnell, wenn man sich damit etwas beschäftigt.

Ansonsten, schau dir vllt auch mal D an, ganz nette Sprache, welche sich an Java (Pakete) anlehnt und trotzdem nativ kompiliert. (x86, ARM sind atm verfügbar)
Desweiteren kann man auch gegen C linken.

Ansonsten, wenn du nicht gleich in's kalte Wasser fallen möchtest, nimm einfach Visual Basic oder eine andere .Net Sprache, man kann am wenigsten falsch machen und dank Mono laufen die Anwendungen auch unter Linux.


----------



## djsanny22 (8. November 2009)

Mit was soll ich anfangen zu lernen ?? 
JAVA oder 
C++ ?


----------



## DMA (8. November 2009)

Java wäre natürlich einfacher, aber am Ende bekommst du mit C++ immer mehr Leistung.
Wenn dir das Paketprinziep von Java gefällt, dann schau dir vllt D an.
Hier ein Link dazu: DMD Compiler for Windows - D Programming Language 2.0 - Digital Mars
Es gibt auch ein GDC, aber zur Zeit ist der DMD zu empfehlen.


----------



## djsanny22 (8. November 2009)

Ich danke euch allen für eure Hilfe, wie schon geschrieben werde ich morgen mal in einen buchladen gehn und mir eins epfehlen lassen , eure beiträge haben mir auch geholfen  

wenn ich wieder hilfe brauche weiß ich ja wo ich mich melden muss ^^ 

LG Djsanny


----------



## DarkMo (8. November 2009)

joa, also ich denke mal früher oder später wirste eh bei diesen .NET sprachen ankommen (c#, java un so). und vllt kommt man mit klassen ja sogar besser klar, wenn mans garnich anders kennt *grübel* naja, du wirst schon einen weg finden, und verkehrt is sicher keiner.


----------



## Phil_5 (8. November 2009)

Versuchs mal bei: 
Galileo Computing - <openbook> - Bücher online lesen und herunterladen

dort bekommst du eigentlich zu allem ein Einstiegsbuch.


----------



## Havenger (11. November 2009)

hab das damals kostenlos auf ner heftzeitung gefunden da war vb05 express und ein fast 200seiten dickes buch direkt von ms mit dabei war auch wirklich gut geschrieben mit beispielen dazu auf cd kann ich nur empfehlen ...


----------

